# A1 MK2 scirocco vr6 swap?



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

Can we get a FAQ thread going for this swap? Or is there one and I'm missing it?








Jasson


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: A1 MK2 scirocco vr6 swap? (SvenRasta)*

So no one has any input on a mk1 vr6 swap?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: A1 MK2 scirocco vr6 swap? (SvenRasta)*

Ask Patatron, he's done it in a Rabbit, same deal for a scirocco


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: A1 MK2 scirocco vr6 swap? (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Ask Patatron, he's done it in a Rabbit, same deal for a scirocco









I know he's done a boosted vr in a bunny but I'd like to get a FAQ thread together so innovators such as patatron don't get pestered with IM's and phone calls or what-have-you.








I'm interested in maybe trying this swap into my Rocco







. Exploring all the options for motors. So, I'm just trying to start another informative thread here...any info on a vr swap into an A1 chassis would be great. Post it up if you got it!








jasson



_Modified by SvenRasta at 10:27 PM 8-8-2006_


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: A1 MK2 scirocco vr6 swap? (SvenRasta)*

Good info here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2658682
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2365924

_Modified by SvenRasta at 8:21 PM 8-8-2006_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2198715


_Modified by SvenRasta at 10:16 PM 8-8-2006_


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: A1 MK2 scirocco vr6 swap? (SvenRasta)*

Here is my contribution:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2756001
I will try to be as detailed as possible...


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: A1 MK2 scirocco vr6 swap? (TDIVentoDave)*

thank you...


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: A1 MK2 scirocco vr6 swap? (SvenRasta)*

Heres a link to the one I built.


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: A1 MK2 scirocco vr6 swap? (patatron)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2760103
and another from Eurospec Coupe with a mk3 rear subframe and mk2 powersteering rack.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep em coming.


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: A1 MK2 scirocco vr6 swap? (SvenRasta)*

bump for some fresh info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fullmetalrabbit (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: A1 MK2 scirocco vr6 swap? (SvenRasta)*

what the FAQ...let's get this rolling!


----------



## boardsnow6 (Nov 19, 2010)

X2! Picking up a Rocco tomorrow for $500 and I realllly want to do a vr swap into it.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Did you happen to notice the thread you bumped is only 5 years old? Maybe you can make the FAQ. And it'll be the same issues as a Rabbit but with the added bonus of a lower hood line.


----------



## boardsnow6 (Nov 19, 2010)

ps2375 said:


> Did you happen to notice the thread you bumped is only 5 years old? Maybe you can make the FAQ. And it'll be the same issues as a Rabbit but with the added bonus of a lower hood line.


Yes. And couldn't you? :sly:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Could I what? Make an FAQ for you? I have absolutely no desire to drop a VR into a mkI chassis.


----------



## boardsnow6 (Nov 19, 2010)

No need to get all upset there fella :laugh:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

See my sig:thumbup:


----------

